# Learn Electronic Production Stuff



## kd.hebbes (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey Guys I'm a guitarist for a living and know my way well around a DAW and how to use Kontakt and using pre made samples and whatnot buuut I would love to learn Synths better and sound design and sampling.


I really dig Billie Eilish's records and have noooo idea what to start learning to make things in that style. Are there YouTube channels or courses anyone can recommend for me to start getting my feet wet. Billie Eilish is just an example as well.

I use pro tools if that helps loool.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 29, 2020)

Tons of Pop tutorials on this channel. 
Here's a Billie Eilish one, but they cover other artists as well.


----------



## kd.hebbes (Nov 1, 2020)

This looks great thankyou. For like getting better at playing an instrument I can conceptualize what I need to do but for production I just need a clear path lol. Will be spending time on er.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 1, 2020)

Search for synth tutorial on Youtube, I just tried it, there are lots


----------

